# Classic photo from 1977



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Notice those who have expressions of suffering on their faces and then note the comfortably composed one on the young man lurking just behind.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

That young man was truly a worthy heir.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

The badger.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Epic


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

3+1 future World Champs. How many classic wins by that group... 1977 the torch begins to pass.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Get rid of the old fart in the FIAT jersey, and the palmares of the remaining riders are superior to that of just about any 6-8 current riders.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice pic, lot of giants together there.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*which is testimony*



The Moontrane said:


> Get rid of the old fart in the FIAT jersey, and the palmares of the remaining riders are superior to that of just about any 6-8 current riders.


to the greatness of that old fart. He didn't compile that massive number of wins over a bunch of schlubbs
he dominated some of the greatest names in cycling
Gimondi, DeVlaemnick, Poulidor


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> to the greatness of that old fart. He didn't compile that massive number of wins over a bunch of schlubbs
> he dominated some of the greatest names in cycling
> Gimondi, DeVlaemnick, Poulidor


Yup. I couldn’t make my glib comparison without eliminating the greatest cyclist of all time. One wouldn’t realistically compare the sun’s brightness to a spotlight or even a series of them.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Just to be sure who we're lookin' at: Hinault lurking, then is it Martens, Merckx, and DeVlamick? Didn't think Eddy was riding in '77 - thought he retired in 76.

T


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Hinault looks very impish.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

rocco said:


> Notice those who have expressions of suffering on their faces and then note the comfortably composed one on the young man lurking just behind.



I LOVE IT! Real men on real, steel, bicycles! None of that plastic crap that explodes on impact when you hit some road furniture on an European road or traffic circle somewhere!
Awesome photo!


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Gotta love toeclips.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

*Think Devolder is cut from the same cloth*

Saw this article on Cycling News

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/devolder-happy-to-train-in-belgium

A proper Flandrian!


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Oct 26, 2009)

deadlegs2 said:


> Epic


This photo made my day, thanks for posting it!

I love the nostalgia and history of cycling...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Love the leg sheen.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Is that Lance in the first picture?


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

:thumbsup:


PlatyPius said:


> Is that Lance in the first picture?


Haha!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

tv_vt said:


> Just to be sure who we're lookin' at: Hinault lurking, then is it Martens, Merckx, and DeVlamick? Didn't think Eddy was riding in '77 - thought he retired in 76.
> 
> T



No... he retired in '78 and the team was C&A.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

deadlegs2 said:


> Epic



Good God man... That is WAYYYYY beyond Epic :thumbsup:


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

*From later on the same day.....*

Hinault alone and the snow is laying fast!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I love these photos. Absolutely love them. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and this answers*



ultimobici said:


> Saw this article on Cycling News
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/devolder-happy-to-train-in-belgium
> 
> A proper Flandrian!


why he has 2 Rondes in his Palmares

good on him


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Now who can name the maker of the frame Merckx is riding?


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

rocco said:


> Now who can name the maker of the frame Merckx is riding?


DeRosa


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

deadlegs2 said:


> DeRosa



Could be. It's very difficult to tell from the picture though judging by the beefy thickness and shape of the seat stays at the top, the size and shape of the two large cut-outs on the underside of the BB shell (doesn't look De Rosa to me) and the placement of the Reynolds sticker on the seat tube (Re Rosa Merckx frames were made with Reynolds too but I don't think they showed the label) I suspect it's actually a Kessels.

Check out these images: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3948363626/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3947821993/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157620158250705/

https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s269/caterham1700/derosa015.jpg

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...&sa=N&start=36&um=1&ei=DW1VS5u6AqjutAPOyPGaBQ


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree. Doesn't look like a De Rosa.


----------

